
Ask HN: Best source for discovery of new startups? - feedus
What is the best source to discover new startups?<p>Techcrunch, etc only feature prominent ones.<p>Crunchbase is more broad.<p>Any other suggestions?
======
aymeric
<http://killerstartups.com> <http://makeuseof.com> <http://go2web20.net>
<http://feedmyapp.com/>

~~~
marshallk
I write for ReadWriteWeb, but I gotta say: KillerStartups is really good.
TheNextWeb also finds a lot of things before anyone else I know does.

~~~
fjabre
I'm sorry but Killerstartups is really lacking. Try searching for Dropbox for
example. Nothing there. It's also hard to not click on an ad. I'm all for
making money given that they are free but it's very spammy.

Also, what's up with their grainy images? Me thinks they should have set the
jpg quality to at least 80 and not 10. Maybe they can't justify the extra half
a cent/month?

Summing up here: I think Killerstartups is a horrible site with a great name.

On a more positive note: feedmyapp.com looks promising. As I said before I do
wish HN would separate out review/rate my startup posts. Most web startups
worth talking about are talked about here.

------
icodemyownshit
I like:

The Museum of Modern Betas <http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/>

and

eHub <http://emilychang.com/ehub/>

------
hellotoby
<http://younoodle.com> is pretty good.

------
thinker
Quora's been great for finding about under-the-radar startups because of the
strong community of entrepreneurs and VCs

<http://quora.com> (invite-only right now)

------
m311ton
<http://springwise.com> is another website I use to discover new and
interesting ideas. Reality is you need to keep your ear to the ground in a few
places.

------
fjabre
Google this:

site:news.ycombinator.com "rate my" or site:news.ycombinator.com "review my"

I wish there was a better way. Might be nice to have an entirely separate
category for new startup posts on HN...

------
rokhayakebe
I found this one lately. Reminds me of TC in its early days.
<http://pjentrepreneur.com/>.

------
imp
Venture Pimp has some unique startup reviews: <http://venturepimp.com/>

------
petercooper
ReadWriteWeb, within the web app/social media scene. Scoble is a good source
too, through his video interviews.

------
rebelvc
<http://appuseful.com>

------
feedus
Thank you for all the suggestions.

------
bkudria
The product my company is building. No, you can't use it, but you can come
work for us.

